# Pictures wanted



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I am after some pictures of a R33 GTR in red/maroon with after market wheels on, if you could post up some pictures it would be much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Look up the username "Peter". He had a lovely one


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't find anything with that name


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

peter,s was nismo red mook,

what you upto rich? lol


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Was yours the standard paint bernie or did you have it resprayed?

either way looks top notch!


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> peter,s was nismo red mook,
> 
> what you upto rich? lol



I am just thinking what to do about your car Bernie, I will be honest, it's not my favorate colour but the spec is great, I am trying to see if it would look better with different wheels, I looked at a r32 gtr in that colour and when I saw it with different wheels on it, it transformed it, I am keeping my options open.:thumbsup:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Simonh said:


> Was yours the standard paint bernie or did you have it resprayed?
> 
> either way looks top notch!


super clear red mate, original colour 1 of only 100 gtr,s in that colour,comes with gold front and rear gtr badges.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks matty, what wheels are these? And what size do you think they are:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

19" TE37s


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I can check exactly

But same as mine so I'd guess 19 x 9.5+12


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, they transform the car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So they should for £3k lol

If you want a set just shout

We do a lot of these

Different colours inc black available


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

or this red, another one of our 33's


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

thats nismo red,the same as mr peter,s from years ago.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i know


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

There not as nice as the others


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

I didn't really think this colour would look as good as this! Nice


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

The wheels make it


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

They do. Wheels are so important on a car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> They do. Wheels are so important on a car


sadly most people put Rota's on them

the TE37s are 19 x 10.5 +12

that car was sourced to order

has one of the rarest strut bars too


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

matty32 said:


> sadly most people put Rota's on them
> 
> the TE37s are 19 x 10.5 +12
> 
> ...


Sadly not everyone has deep pockets to buy these wheels:chairshot, plus there is nothing wrong with Rota's!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

save up then ;-)


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

matty32 said:


> save up then ;-)


Dont need too as long as it does the job then who cares. Plus got better things to buy like my Barrett M107 coming from the States:clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooooooow what ya gonna do with that Mikey???
Sounds dangerous!

Bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Ooooooow what ya gonna do with that Mikey???
> Sounds dangerous!
> 
> Bob


PMSL in my trade we do some damage with it Plus having a licence really helps, maybe ill bring it to your unit:nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


>



I want that strut brace

wtf is inside of that :nervous: oil swirl pot or something?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Utterly love both those red GTR's, I was tempted to have one sourced from Newera, but sadly out of my budget - not that I am unhappy with my new GTR! Just something special about those two, they're just 'right'. 

Edit:

Strut brace is a Carrozzeria oil to water cooler, good luck finding one though!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> PMSL in my trade we do some damage with it Plus having a licence really helps, maybe ill bring it to your unit:nervous:


Please please do mate!!!
:clap:
bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel -

its featured also on the Saurus car (now sold)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails











they come up from time to time but are very very rare


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's some fantastic brace . I think I want one depending how much they're

I'm guessing they won't be cheap in comparison.

Any idea what that little cylinder thing is in between the two bars?

Something to do with oil return catch tank


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont know the full in's and out's of it.

tbh ive not really looked into them that much, miguel has.

lastl one i saw went for over £2k used


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm with you there. 
That strut brace is a bit of me. I like it!
You could get one fabricated for less than 2k!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Very unique.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im sure you could get one fabricated.

what makes it £2k 

is 

a) its rare
b) the yen rate
c) japanese bidders do not really care what parts cost and will buy them

nice brace tho 

always wanted one for the 34, never found one until recently.

nearly bough the Omori one instead tho


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Wouldn't mind paying a grand for a second hand one


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anymore pictures guys?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Someone must have some more pictures:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

richardr33 said:


> Someone must have some more pictures:chuckle:


ive loads but depends on what you want to post up and whats the purpose?


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Red/Maroon R33 GTR with after market wheels


----------

